# Reparacion lavadora Easy



## Marco Polo Gomez (Oct 2, 2012)

alguien podria ayudarme esta fallando mi lavadora sospecho de los triacs pero no se ve el codigo cuales puedo usar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2012)

Cualquier triac de 400V o 600 V 8 A sobra para una lavadora


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 2, 2012)

tic226 va muy bien en cualquier labarropas


----------



## Marco Polo Gomez (Oct 4, 2012)

les agradezco la informacion que me han enviado en breve les informare si logre repararla muchas gracias


----------



## esteban120 (Oct 5, 2012)

Puedes poner el fallo a ver si te puedo ayudar


----------



## Marco Polo Gomez (Oct 5, 2012)

que tal esteban te lo agradezco la falla inicio que al conectar la lavadora inmediatamente se activaba el centrifugado uno de los triacs estaba en corto le puse un BTA08 y se soluciono el problema pero al poner el ciclo de lavado empieza a querer funcionar solo unos segundos y se bloquea empiezan a parpadear todos los leds y la lavadora ya no responde voltie la lavadora y le saque muchas monedas supuse que tal vez se atoraba el motor y por eso mandaba el codigo de fallo pero aun asi no he solucionado el problema voy a cambiar los 2 triacs que lleva a ver que pasa ya verifique las caracteristicas del BTA08 y si cumple con lo que los amigos de este foro me hicieron el favor de orientarme tal vez deba cambiar los 2 triacs que lleva cualquier cosa en la que puedas ayudarme te lo agradecere saludos


----------



## vanerit (Nov 14, 2012)

el problema que tienes es el selenoide tienes que cambiarlo saludos


----------



## CHOWELL (May 23, 2013)

o tambien el sensor de velocidad que ba en el motor


----------



## olopez (Jun 5, 2015)

Voy igual que CHOWELL, el sensor de rpm  de efecto hall cuando falla  la lavadora intenta 2 ó 3 giros y se alarma


----------



## fausto garcia (Oct 26, 2015)

Saludos compañeros.

En un principio pensé abrir un tema nuevo... pero ya resolví el problema, solo espero puedan ayudarme a despejar unas dudas tal vez triviales, por eso las expongo aquí, espero puedan ayudarme. 

Resulta que mi lavadora marca EASY de 17kg funcionaba perfecto, hasta que la semana pasada después de acumularse la ropa, mi esposa se disponía a lavar, el ciclo de llenado lo hizo normal, pero cuando se supone tiene que empezar a lavar, no funcionaba, solo hacia un ruido extraño como si el motor se estuviera forzando, le sugerí a mi esposa que le quitara toda la ropa, solo la deje con agua y aun así seguía como si no tuviera fuerza, le di el ciclo de centrifugado para que sacara el agua y lo hizo ok, pero cuando se supone tiene que empezar el centrifugado el motor hacia otra vez ese ruido como si estuviera forzándose y aun sin tener fuerza.

Empecé a revisar los voltajes que le llegaban al motor y todo ok, el voltaje del capacitor bien, por eso descarte fallas en la tarjeta principal, cheque los arneses y bien revise el sensor de velocidad y parecía ok pero la  lavadora seguía sin funcionar.

Como no pude encontrar nada anormal en lo eléctrico y lo electrónico decidí llamar al supuesto técnico, después de dos días se apareció desde la mañana y la estuvo revisando casi todo el día, desafortunadamente yo no pude estar presente para ver que le hacía, por la tarde que llegue a casa me dijo que la falla estaba en la tarjeta y en el motor, dándome un presupuesto de 3200 pesos algo así como 190 dólares lo cual me pareció algo costoso.

Le pague la revisión y me hice a la idea de gastar esa cantidad, con la espinita de la duda empecé a buscar información en la red, you tube, yo reparo, algunos blogs de reparación etc.
Algunos casos muy similares al mío pero con diversos resultados, que el sensor de velocidad, el capacitor, las más diversas fallas en la tarjeta, transmisión dañada, flotador en mal estado, exceso de mugre en la tina y un largo etc.

Estando en eso, se me ocurre encenderla otra vez para el ciclo de centrifugado, y ¡¡ funciono perfecto!! La llene con agua y empezó a realizar sus funciones normales por lo cual supuse que no era la tarjeta ni el motor como el técnico me había dicho volví a revisar todo otra vez desde la tarjeta hasta el motor y todo parecía bien pero al revisar con detenimiento me doy cuenta que el capacitor estaba descargado y cuando le di iniciar otro ciclo de lavado, otra vez la falla y al capacitor no llegaba voltaje, así que inmediatamente supuse fallo en los cables, probé continuidad en los dos cables del capacitor a la tarjeta y en el cable azul no daba continuidad.

Empecé a desenrollar el cable y encontré que en un punto escondido con cinta aislante el cable estaba trozado y típico de un corte intermitente, recorte un poco el cable de ambos lados e hice la unión y coloque cinta aislante y asunto arreglado la lavadora empezó a funcionar otra vez y así se mantuvo por 3 días hasta hoy.

El día de hoy volvió la falla y al revisarla encontré esto:













*El cable amarillo del capacitor en las mismas condiciones que encontré el cable azul la primera vez.*
*Después de todo este relato las preguntas del millón de dólares.*

1.- ¿Para qué colocan todo ese cable arrollado alrededor del capacitor?

2.- ¿Tiene alguna función o debería cortarlo? Porque cuando estaba buscando info algunas lavadoras no lo tienen y otras, casi del mismo modelo a la mía, si lo tienen y en el mismo lugar alrededor del capacitor.

3.- ¿Es mera casualidad que el cable amarillo del capacitor, se haya roto en el mismo lugar que el azul? 

4.- ¿El capacitor posiblemente este dañado o a punto de dañarse y por eso provoca que se dañen los cables?

*De verdad espero me puedan sacar esta dudas, porque ya me están provocando insomnio. *
*Saludos desde San Martin Texmelucan Puebla México.*


----------

